# Will honey work faster than aloe vera gel and lemon juice to remove red acne scars?



## sharjeel (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been applying aloe vera gel and lemon squeeze on my red pimple inflamation scars and i have seen a little change however nothing truly big.the interesting thing is that i have utilized aloe vera gel and lemon squeeze before on my red skin break out scars and it vanished my scars in 1 month why is it not incident now.although before i had exceptionally minor red spots and now both my cheeks are totally red.is this the excuse for why it is sitting down for a bit likewise if i attempt mederma i have a tube yet i never connected it on the grounds that i have perused blended audits on the web some say it deals with red skin break out scars and some say it makes it worse.i have perused exceptional audits about nectar will it function.


----------



## shootingstar18 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have actually tried using Aloe Vera masks to soothe and calm the angry acne as well as tried using Honey. I think the latter is more for anti-bacterial functions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tried a few Aloe Vera masks : Sasatine Aloe &amp; Olive Mask , Leaders Insolution Aloe Soothing Skin Renewal Mask to name a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit - Please no links for personal blog promoting, thank you! - Cookie


----------



## Mansi412 (Jul 17, 2013)

I actually use a home made mask that has worked really well for reducing the appearance of acne scars. Use equal parts of lemon juice, cinnamon, nutmeg, and honey. You can leave the mask on for about 30 minutes and wash it off with warm water. Apply the mask 2 to 3 times a week. You can store the mask in your refrigerator for up to a week. It's really helped to lighten my acne scars and even helped prevent future pimples. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandagreen (Jul 18, 2013)

For all kinds of scarring vitamin E works wonders. However I would not rule out anything. I would keep on using a variety of things, you have nothing to lose and everything to gain and you don't need to know which special ingredient did it, you just need the scars to go.




good luck


----------



## amygab1126 (Oct 4, 2013)

It's not a home remedy, but I've had success with Scar Zone cream. It's not expensive and a little goes a very long way. It's also fine for use under concealer and foundation, from my experience.


----------



## Reen (Oct 4, 2013)

*i also had the acne scars and i still have some blemishes. honey never worked for me it only grew the spots darker. the remedies differ from skin to skin, the best thing to know about ur skin and treatment is so visit a dermatologist. he can guide u in a proper way. but i know this cream know n as FREEDERM. Its from uk. but it works like magic on open acne,scars,pimples or spots. it takes a bit time but its v.v. effective. however it was xpensive, and dont know if ppl can get it in usa, but its v good. try to find it and it also has a makeup removing lotion, which works for the makeup base too for acne skin before applying the makup. it protects the skin.

honey suits to some skins, if it is, then u shut use it.
and remember, vitamin e never works if u r not taking vitamin a with it and vice versa. these both vitamins only work if u take them together. so whenever having vitamin E tablet, use vitamin A too. EVION 600 mg is a great vitamn E capsule!

Goodluck!*


----------



## beauty900 (Nov 11, 2013)

You known honey has antibacterial activity more than aloe vera. But aloe vera contain enzyme .

I think both combination will works.


----------



## SutroLab (Dec 7, 2013)

Aloe Vera, Honey, and Lemon Juice are not the best solutions for your problem.

Consider trying other other natural oils, which reduce inflammation and heal your skin. Here is a list of some oils that might help you:

*Virgin Blueberry Seed Oil and Red Raspberry Seed Oil* - They have high concentration of _alpha-Linolenic acid_*, *which works well to maintain a healthy rate of skin cell renewal while simultaneously reducing inflammation. Moreover, They're potent antioxidants containing high amounts of naturally occuring tocopherols and Omega 3 fatty acids (Vitamin E).

*Virgin Cranberry Seed Oil* - it contains _ð›¾-Tocotrienol_, a form of natural vitamin E that is amazing for a variety of skin related issues from acne outbreaks to eczema

*Pomegranate Seed Oil* - it has amazing anti-inflammatory and acne reductive properties due to the high concentration of _Linoleic acid_

*Unrefined **Sea Buckthorn Oil and Virgin Organic Rose Hip Oil* - Anti-inflammatory, acne reductive, and moisture retentive properties when applied topically on the skin (_Linoleic acid_)

Hope it'll help. Good luck!


----------

